# Amazon Prime kostenlos testen?



## Skynet_DE (27. November 2015)

Hallo, ich überlege Amazon Prime Instant Video kostenlos zu testen (30 Tage)! Wie kann ich das Abo wieder kündigen 
sollte es mir doch nicht gefallen? Und kann ich die Serien dann auch in kostenlos in HD sehen? Oder nur SD Material? 
Ich schaue nämlich über einen Beamer und da bringt es mir nichts wenn ich nur in SD (kostenlos) schauen kann! Hier ein Link zur Serie:

The Killing - Season 2: FOX: Amazon.de: Alle Produkte


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. November 2015)

Ich habe seit über einem Jahr Amazon Prime. Du kannst das Probeabo jederzeit über deine Kontoeinstellungen bei Amazon kündigen bzw beenden. Du hast vollen Zugriff auf alles wie ein "richtiger" Prime Kunde.

Edit : Nur mit Prime markierte Artikel sind als Prime Kunde kostenlos und nicht alles


----------



## scorplord (27. November 2015)

Bin auch Primekunde und du kannst es jederzeit in deinen Einstellungen ändern/kündigen und alles was du in der Kategorie Prime Video findest kann kostenlos gesehen werden egal welche Auflösung.


----------



## Skynet_DE (27. November 2015)

Achso okay, und wäre die Serie (Staffel 2) nun kostenlos? The Killing - Season 2: FOX: Amazon.de: Alle Produkte


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. November 2015)

Nein habe nachgeschaut die ist leider nicht kostenlos.


----------

